# Personality Type Help- Am I an INFP?



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

penny lane said:


> That is a sign! I found many will have that uncertainty between ISFJ and INFP it's interesting how the functions work depending on what level they are at. *The thing about tertiary Si is you might be more aware of it at that level and how it affects you.*


Yes, I just realised that this is very true! Normally you don't even notice your dominant function; you use it subconsciously.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

skybluebutterfly said:


> Yes, I just realised that this is very true! Normally you don't even notice your dominant function; you use it subconsciously.



Yes ,it's also not unusual to think your inferior function is your dominate one because you are so aware of it. You may even think there is something wrong with you if it's not working as well as you would like.The good thing is it's probably not your dominate function as you said you use it subconsciously.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I suggest you take these

Se vs Si test 

1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)? 
2.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) 
3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or get stuck in an outdated routine, want tradition, are nostalgic, and relive past experiences (Si)? 
3.Are you about being spontaneous (Se) or rules and regulation (Si)? 
4.How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask “how did I handle something like this last time”? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si)
5.Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? 
6.Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style traditional and conservative? (Si) 
7.Would you say “I can tell that’s a car because it has wheels, it’s moving, it looks like others cars, it’s made by Ford” (Se) or “Cars in my mind are always purple, therefore that moving vehicle is not a car” (Si)? 
8.After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you’ve already seen (simply for the familiarity and nostalgia) (Si)? 
9.While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!

Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…

Ne vs Ni test 

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if's” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you @Kitty23! Based on that, I can see that I definetly have Si.


----------



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

Another thing: is it normal that most of the fictional characters I relate to are ISFJs? And also: can INFPs be realists?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok great! Then I think you might be an ISFJ or INFP. So we need to figure out if you use Fe or Fi

Fe vs Fi test 

1.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?
2.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 
3.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 
4. Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?
5.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 
6.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 
7.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 
8.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 
9.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 
10.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 
11.At a park, are you more 
Extroverted Feeling (Fe)? You make sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.

Or Introverted Feeling (Fi)? You decide which direction to go based on what is important to you. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.


----------



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

Can't really decide... sometimes I relate more to Fe, sometimes Fi. I could be an ISFJ, just slightly more self-centered, impatient and stubborn than others. (Slightly) Plus I am a huge procrastinator.

I think that could be because I am a teenager. :smile: So hard to judge right now.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Think about your natural self, before you became influenced by others and experiences. This will be your true type. 

Si, Se, Ni, Ne are Perceiving functions. These functions are concerned with absorbing life and information. These functions can leave too much info unprocessed- like letting laundry pile up. Life becomes messy. May make bad decisions.

Ti, Te, Fi and Fe are Judging functions. These functions draw conclusions based on received information. They have a desire to move toward an answer, decision, or objective. They can be stubborn to taking in new information that contradicts their own. 

Do you see yourself more as a perceiver or judger? 

Here is how an ISFJ looks like in real life: 

Dominant Si (ISXJ: I know how this works, how it was last week, and how I want it to be in the future. If knitting in that way helped the other person to create that scarf, I feel sure that I can do the same thing by learning the same stitch. I feel happiest when I hold tight to the things that are truly important and lasting in life, such as family, friends, and often, my faith. I find that interesting, but it doesn’t match my memories of what happened. Can you give me more details, so I can decide whether or not to accept it? I know if something or someone is different from how they used to be, and can tell you exactly what has altered. I highly value my past experiences, and find it hard to forget or move past things. I really love participating in local events, family traditions, and cultural things, because it makes me feel like I am part of a living past. I enjoy routine and like things to be predictable.

Auxiliary Fe (IXFJ): I know what is important to you, and can support you in it, provided it doesn’t hurt others. I’m not always comfortable taking sides. Can we talk about this and reach a compromise that keeps everyone happy? I don’t want to upset people, and I can easily fit into a group and make everyone feel wanted and involved. Your emotions can influence mine, so I am careful not to let too many people in. I want to take care of you, and protect you. You are so talented. I hope you know that, and how much I like you. I’m happy to serve, but feel better when I get how I feel off my chest and out into the open.

Tertiary Ti (IXFJ): I am interested in learning how to make things run more smoothly and efficiently. Please be as clear and concise in your explanation as possible, so the message isn’t lost in theatricality. I’m sorry, but I see a logical inconsistency in the statement you just made; may I point it out to you so we can talk about it? I really love thinking about my ideas (Ni) and experiences (Si), and analyzing them to see what meaning they hold for me, and why. I’m good at putting a name to what is happening around me.

Inferior Ne (ISXJ): I know that these two things are connected, but I’m not sure how. I’m sorry, but that idea is completely unrealistic. Can we stick to one idea, please? Hmm, the last time I thought something might happen, it happened; so maybe I can trust my intuition this time, too.

Now, here is what an INFP looks like in real life

Dominant Fi (IXFP): I know that this is good, and that is bad. I know that you’re not who you say you are. I don’t need to focus on that particular idea, because it is less important than this other idea or belief. I want to focus on what is important, and I can see the measure of importance of everything in my life: people, causes, thoughts, actions, and feelings. Does this belief conflict with mine? Do I think this action is wrong? If so, I won’t do it. I know what I believe and what is worth believing in. Please, let me have some time to mull over this life-altering decision. I don’t want to make the wrong choice. I feel strong and confident in who I am, and what I believe. I have total faith in you. I know what you need, and will stand up for you when you need me to. I am good at protecting others and showing patience in mediating between them.

Auxiliary Ne (INXP): Your life has so much potential! I can see many different possibilities for your future! Let me share them with you! There is more than one way to look at this situation. It would be a shame not to talk about them all. That’s a great idea, but what about this? Or this? Or that? Let’s discuss and consider them all. I have an analogy that fits this situation, but you’ll have to hang in there to the end, because at first it will sound random. I promise, it isn’t! Let me paint the big picture for you! Let’s try this, it’s new and it’s crazy but it might work! Yes, I thought you might make that decision / that this would happen. Excuse me, I need to write a story…

Tertiary Si (INXP): I love to revisit things that have given me joy in the past. Going to the same museums, watching the same favorite old movies, and thinking about an old idea is a lot of fun for me. I’d actually rather go to the tea shop again than try out a new hot spot. I find history interesting. Oh, do you want to know everything I learned about Ancient Egypt / the Klingon Conflict? I have all the details right here! I have a box of Star Wars memorabilia in my closet. Oh, I remember that smell… this tastes like my grandmother’s cookies… no, that’s not how “they’re” is spelled. I like familiar things and when I am upset, they comfort me.

Inferior Te (IXFP): I know I had that information before, but I’m not sure where it is. I long to be efficient, but I can’t seem to pull it off. I do like organizing my books, though; they have their own system! I don’t like schedules, but they help me stay on track. Oh, this is wrong! I know I’m forgetting something! I should be more organized! I like to be efficient, and try to use my time wisely, and I enjoy having some sense of control over my life and environment.

What resonates with you and what doesn't?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

INFP's are called the dreamers. I have INFP friends and ISFJ friends. The INFP's I know have sort of a floaty vibe to them-Think of Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter-she is either INFP or INTP. They talk abstract and vague. The INFP's sometimes have problems implementing their dreams. They like theories and are more into non-hands on activities such as journaling. They live in the future. The ISFJ's have a heavier vibe to them. They are concrete and realists. They like writing too but are more drawn to hands on activities such as knitting. They are sensors so they want to be in the here and now. Think about Hermione from Harry Potter. She is an ISTJ. She doesn't have time for theories. She is hands on and concrete.


----------



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> INFP's are called the dreamers. I have INFP friends and ISFJ friends. The INFP's I know have sort of a floaty vibe to them-Think of Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter-she is either INFP or INTP. They talk abstract and vague. The INFP's sometimes have problems implementing their dreams. They like theories and are more into non-hands on activities such as journaling. They live in the future. The ISFJ's have a heavier vibe to them. They are concrete and realists. They like writing too but are more drawn to hands on activities such as knitting. They are sensors so they want to be in the here and now. Think about Hermione from Harry Potter. She is an ISTJ. She doesn't have time for theories. She is hands on and concrete.


Just saying, Sensors _can_ understand and enjoy theory, and they can definetly be imaginative and creative. Not all of them are practical and concrete. And it's the Se users that live in the here and now.


----------



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

The thing is, I find that I relate more to fictional ISFJ characters: for example Lena from _Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants_, John Watson from _Sherlock_, Mia Hall from _If I Stay_. I don't really relate to INFPs like Luna Lovegood.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, I know I am a sensor myself. I was just trying to show you the contrast between the two


----------



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Yes, I know I am a sensor myself. I was just trying to show you the contrast between the two


oops... so sorry! i probably sounded mean. i just hate it that a lot of intuitives make sensors sound boring and dumb. :frown:

i feel bad now.


----------



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Then I'm going to guess you are an ISFJ.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

haha. No it's ok. I get what your saying and being defensive. Stereotypes can get to u! I don't think sensors are boring or dumb!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

My INFP friend identifies as Luna Lovegood but she loves Hermione more! So that's where I was coming from. Sorry if I myself sounded like I was stereotyping!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Plus, Hermione uses a ton of Te not Ti like ISFJ's. So she has less time for theories than Ti users do/but their both dominant Si.. So what I'm saying is if you identify more with sensors but u like a good theory more so than Hermione, then you are probably an ISFJ


----------



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, must be an ISFJ. Thanks for all your help! :smile:


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok. Glad I could help!


----------



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

... And once again I think I am a different type. This type I am pretty sure I am an ISTP. Might seem pretty weird, because its basically the complete opposite of INFP.

I read about Ti and Fi yesterday and looks like I mistook Fi for Ti... great. This explains so many doubts that I had about being a dom feeler. I _am_ sensitive and emotional, but I seriously have trouble understanding my emotions. Sometimes I'm in this melancholy mood where I randomly start crying and I feel really bad, and I have absolutely no idea why, so I try to brush it off and cheer myself up. 

The next moment I can be suddenly super energetic and literally jumping around the room, craving for excitement. Or I may be in this calm mood when all I want to do is sit quietly and read or paint.

My emotions are weird.

And I also think I have inferior Fe. Sometimes when I speak I say things that aren't exactly _nice_, and I often don't realise it, unless it's something truly hurtful. I also use lots of sarcasm unconsciously. If I'm annoyed or angry, I either: a) start crying, b) keep it inside until I can't think properly, or c) shout and throw stuff (and hit people, if I'm REALLY angry). I do feel bad about it afterwards, though, so don't think I'm heartless.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

You could always try these Big 5 tests. Most of the time your Big 5 scores correlate to myers briggs type. 

Big Five Movie Star Test

Big Five Personality Test

Big Five Personality Test

You want to take all three though that way you can see what scores are the same between each test.

These two myers briggs tests are good also:

Free Personality Test | Personality Type Test | Find who you are

Personality Type Slider Test


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> You could always try these Big 5 tests. Most of the time your Big 5 scores correlate to myers briggs type.
> 
> Big Five Movie Star Test
> 
> ...


I got the equivalent of INTP and im INFJ.. just saying


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@karmachameleon 

I said "Most of the time your Big 5 scores correlate to myers briggs type." This is the third time now (that I have seen with my own eyes) where you have not paid attention to what people have actually said.


----------



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for the tests, but I don't really think I can trust myself to answer honestly. :smile: At least, thats what happened last time. I'd rather know whether the things I've experienced are normal for ISTPs.



> ... And once again I think I am a different type. This type I am pretty sure I am an ISTP. Might seem pretty weird, because its basically the complete opposite of INFP.
> 
> I read about Ti and Fi yesterday and looks like I mistook Fi for Ti... great. This explains so many doubts that I had about being a dom feeler. I am sensitive and emotional, but I seriously have trouble understanding my emotions. Sometimes I'm in this melancholy mood where I randomly start crying and I feel really bad, and I have absolutely no idea why, so I try to brush it off and cheer myself up.
> 
> ...


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't feel bad I think it sometimes very difficult to determine if what you have is dom. Fi or inferior Fe. I am looking at that too as well as thinking I could be Si dom . I am emotional in a way that makes me doubt that I'm a Fi dom.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

"Thanks for the tests, but I don't really think I can trust myself to answer honestly. At least, thats what happened last time. I'd rather know whether the things I've experienced are normal for ISTPs."

You're welcome! Oh ok. I understand. You could try hanging around the ISTP forums and get their opinions


----------



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> You're welcome! Oh ok. I understand. You could try hanging around the ISTP forums and get their opinions


Yeah, good idea!


----------



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

penny lane said:


> Don't feel bad I think it sometimes very difficult to determine if what you have is dom. Fi or inferior Fe. I am looking at that too as well as thinking I could be Si dom . I am emotional in a way that makes me doubt that I'm a Fi dom.


I meant I feel bad if I am mean to someone, not that I cant determine my dom function.


----------



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

I am an ISFP!!!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

What makes you think ISFP?


----------

